# Happy Valentines Day



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Valentines Day to all my HauntForum Sweeties!

http://mymelange.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83545496553ef010535f12741970b-pi

http://www.google.com/search?q=natu...drsBeuvigKSnYFI&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/news-giant-hearts-nature

http://www.google.com/search?q=anim...SFsGmigLSiIC4Aw&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Heart Day everyone!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Valentines day everyone.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Happy Valentine's Day!*
*







*

*I love this song by Willie Nelson. I catch myself singing it to myself sometimes.*


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Valentine's Day to the Hauntforum peeps!!!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree with LordH...I never have any luck on V Day....when I was 11, my appendix almost burst and I had to have emergency surgery...when I was 18 I wrecked my car...then years and years of never enjoying the day, just working really hard feeding lovebirds in many restaurants and the last place I did V Day was with a caterer- we had 180 reservations, spent 3 days prepping and then had an ice storm and 3 couples showed up! I'm just gonna stay home and watch Charlie Brown!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

the bloody chef said:


> I agree with LordH...I never have any luck on V Day....when I was 11, my appendix almost burst and I had to have emergency surgery...when I was 18 I wrecked my car...then years and years of never enjoying the day, just working really hard feeding lovebirds in many restaurants and the last place I did V Day was with a caterer- we had 180 reservations, spent 3 days prepping and then had an ice storm and 3 couples showed up! I'm just gonna stay home and watch Charlie Brown!


:undecidekin:.......Tissue for you Bloody Chef???
Cheer up! It's Valentine's Day! Love is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

In lue of flowers, please send leds and latex, o and hot glue stikes.

Hope you have a wonderful Valentines Day


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day. My Mrs. thinks I forgot but she has this waiting for her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Enough said.








Happy Anti-V day!*


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ LMAO!!! Nice DA.

Wildcat, that is beautiful!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

DA - LOL at the cupid!!!! Love it!

That's a special flower ya got there Wildcat!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you all crack me up...my Dad and Step Mom have been married 35 years today! were boyfriend and girlfriend in 1952. Dad went into the navy and they went there seperate ways..6 kids between them but none together. then reunited and got back together 35 years ago...If thats not sickning sweet I dont know what is!! Happy Valentines Day to you all


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy valentines day everyone....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is a beautiful metal rose Wildcat...and it will last forever! Nice story Cher, I think that is sweet...and something for those of you out there that hate Valentine's Day.....my favorite Valentine of all time..


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I Love you so much, I made this while I watched you sleep...








Hearts, Love,
Say it in Blood.
Sweet ♥ Day.
Sweet Valentine's Day.
From Your Forever Stalker.

Zombie John & Marsha...








Make up your own Quote... I got me some Oatmen to send A Valentine's Day Atomic Death Ray-O-Gram...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the rose Wildcat, and it will last forever. The card is so funny P5.

I guess I'll post my treditional lot from Captin Wacky...

http://www.capnwacky.com/valentines/valcard1.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, Amore!


----------

